# My downstairs backup!



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't post image!!!


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

don't know if this will help but i had the same problem. my images were to big for this forum. what i had to do was right click on image your trying to post and choose downsize to make it smaller then it worked no problem. the image still shows the same after the downsizing.


----------

